# Trips and twins



## BuckeyeRacket (Nov 2, 2013)

Five babies in one day makes for a good (but long) afternoon/night. Apologies in advance for the long post but both mommas gave me moments of panic and I need to vent a little. First to give birth yesterday was my year-and-a-half old first time mom Dixie. Triplets! Two boys (the reds) and a girl (the paint).







I probably shouldn't have been surprised that there were three since Dixie was a triplet and so was her mother Curly. Everyone was doing okay at first but since this morning she isn't wanting to let them nurse. I think she is just stressed with there being three because if I sit by her head and keep her calm she will let them. I'm also supplementing with some milk we managed to freeze over the winter. The cold was not kind to us and our Nubian cross lost both her kids which ended up being a mixed blessing because we bottle fed all of our kids for the first few days and then bonded them back with their moms once they were strong enough to stand the cold. Anyway, they seem to being doing well but having to run back and forth between the fairgounds and home to bottle feed is not something I'm looking forward to.

Our twins were an experience all their own. DeeDee is a first time mom as well. She's two years old and was supposed to be bred last fall but she miscarried for unknown reasons. My theory is she got in a scuffle with one of our older does and took a bad hit. At about 8:00 last night I went out to check on her and noticed she was having contractions. No 'goo string' and contractions were a while apart so I went back inside for a little while to give her some space. I went back and forth a few times but no progress. When I went back out again at 11 she still had no 'goo' and she wasn't pushing but contractions were much closer together. I gloved up and checked her but didn't feel anything so I stayed in the barn with her. After I checked her she had some 'goo' showing but she still wasn't pushing. At 12:45am I checked again and this time I felt a baby, coming tail first. :blue: Thankfully DeeDee cooperated with me and the baby was on the smallish side so I was able to get one leg pretty easily. As I was struggling to find the second leg momma pushed and out came both legs and a baby goat bottom. I had resigned myself to the fact that she had been in labor too long for baby to be alive so I just hoped the one coming after was okay. DeeDee was pushing by now and as the shoulders began to show the little back legs gave the hardest kick I ever felt. :clap: To make a long story short (too late) two feisty, healthy little girls.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the beautiful new babies & good job pulling the backwards one!!:clap:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Yay. they are all so cute. I'm glad everything went well for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a bunch of cutie pies!


----------



## BuckeyeRacket (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks. I was so shocked that backwards girl was alive I was shaking for a bit after. lol I've had to help several of our babies on their way into the world (our old buck threw big kids with giant heads) but this only the second ever 'butt-first' kid and the first was a stillborn. I basically had to tear that kid's leg off to get it out. It was the most traumatic birth I've ever experienced in the twelve plus years I've had goats.


----------



## cg2542 (Jul 2, 2014)

They are so beautiful! Love all the red in the triplets!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad to read that they all turned out just fine! Hopefully Dixie will stop being a twit and just feed all of them well! My favorite is DeeDee's with the white ear!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

awww newborns are just so darn cuddly looking


----------



## BuckeyeRacket (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness yes, SalteyLove! That white ear is just too stinkin' cute! We've decided to pull the female triplet off Dixie and bottle feed her. She seems to be the most submissive of the three when they're fighting for food and Dixie doesn't move away as much when she only has two trying to nurse.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats!!! They are all very beautiful!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I'll take the red one with the small belt around her lol...if it's a her  so cute and a big congrats. I love seeing pictures of babies on here because I'm going threw baby withdrawal  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

